# Buserelin injections



## Jellybaby (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi,
I am injecting Buserelin this cycle rather than sniffing it and am very confused about how to do it  .  My Buserelin has been delivered with yellow needles only so I presumed they were to draw up and inject.  My clinic are adamant that I need orange needles / syringes to draw up and yellow ones to inject.  I have just tried putting a yellow needle on a 1ml syringe and drawing up 5ml of water   and I cannot get 5ml in the syringe  .  I start on Sunday - do you have any words of wisdom?
Thanks,
JB. x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi JB,

Did you manage to speak to clinic again to double check instructions? Sorry it's been so long since I did a cycle that I can't really remember what colour needles I used. I think I used green needles (21G) to draw up the liquid from the vial and then used orange (26G) or blue (23G) to inject.

Do you know what number is printed on the back of the needle pack? The higher the number the thinner the needle and the easier and less painful it is when injecting under the skin. Usually you use a lower number/thicker needle to draw up the liquid from the vial (need a thicker needle to get through the rubber top) Switching the needle and using a fresh needle to inject means that it hasn't been blunted from puncturing the rubber so it should still be perfectly sharp and will be easier to inject into the skin. You can still use lower numbers/thicker ones for injecting but they might nip a bit more   

Is it 1ml syringes you have been given? You can't get 5mls of water into those as they are only designed to go up to 1ml  Usually the dose for the buserelin is 0.5mls once a day so that should easily fit into the 1 ml syringe. You do need to pull firmly on the plunger to draw the liquid up and it can be a bit stiff initially so that might explain why you had problems with drawing it up? Keep practicing with the water as it does get easier.

Hope you've been able to get all this sorted out already but thought I'd just post to hopefully help too.

All the best for the cycle   
Maz x


----------



## Jellybaby (Aug 10, 2007)

I meant 0.5 mls - doh!   I have done my first jab this evening and injected the buserelin with a yellow needle into my thigh.  Anyway, it was quite tough to get the needle to pierce the skin - I really had to push hard and it bled when I took the needle out.  The liquid also stung when I was injecting it and I now have a big white lump at the injection site which looks like a big insect bite - it is also warm to touch and itchy.  Have I done something wrong?  I didn;t have any probs injecting Gonal-F on my previous cycles.
Thanks,
Michelle.x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya,

You can get reactions at the injection site and it can sometimes bleed if you hit a blood vessel, so this isn't unusual. The injection can sting a bit too  I used to find that some were fine and I barely noticed them and others were really nippy   

Make sure you pinch a good layer of skin before inserting the needle as that can help with getting it into the skin. Do you know what size needle you have got? (I think the yellow ones are 20G) If you can speak to clinic about getting smaller diameter needles as these will be easier to insert and hopefully less painful.

It does get easier   
Best wishes
Maz x


----------

